# Chatbot Helps To Overturn 160,000 Parking Tickets



## mosaix (Jun 28, 2016)

Chatbot lawyer overturns 160,000 parking tickets in London and New York

_An artificial-intelligence lawyer chatbot has successfully contested 160,000 parking tickets across London and New York for free, showing that chatbots can actually be useful.


Dubbed as “the world’s first robot lawyer” by its 19-year-old creator, London-born second-year Stanford University student Joshua Browder, DoNotPay helps users contest parking tickets in an easy to use chat-like interface.
_
Sometimes 19 year olds can have their uses_._


----------

